# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  не удаляются дополнительные почтовые ящики в MS Outlook

## Alexx84

Добрый день! Столкнулся с такой проблемой : не могу удалить почтовые ящики пользователей , которых когда то добавлял в оутлуке (панель слева). Сейчас в AD пользователя нет (удален),
а в аутлуке висит. При попытке удалить ящик пишет:
Эта группа папок связана с учетной записью электронной почты. Чтобы удалить учетную запись, в меню «Сервис» выберите команду «Настройка учетных записей, выделите учетную запись, 
а затем нажмите кнопку «удалить». Пробовал зайти в Настройка учетных записей и удалить, но там пусто. Пробовал решить через редактор атрибутов, почистить msExchdelegateListLink - 
ничего не помогло, почтовые ящики так и висят в моем отлуке. Как можно решить проблему?

----------


## gobhack

> Пробовал решить через редактор атрибутов, почистить msExchdelegateListLink - 
> ничего не помогло, почтовые ящики так и висят в моем отлуке. Как можно решить проблему?


msExchDelegateListLink надо чистить у пользователя, ЧЕЙ ящик привязан. В связи с этим не понимаю - пользователь удален или нет?

----------


## Alexx84

дело в том, что есть пользователи, которые удалены с AD и пользователи, которые не удалены. У пользователей, которые есть в AD, атрибут msExchDelegateListLink пуст, но в оутлуке они так и не удаляются. 
Некоторые удаленные с AD пользователи так и висят в outlook и как их удалить не знаю

----------

